# Whiskey and cigarettes



## navigator9 (Dec 22, 2014)

If you read my post recently about my perfect day, you know that I saw Hedwig and the Angry Inch last weekend off Broadway. I'm still smiling! I fell in love with Lena Hall, and when I watched this amazing YouTube video, [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibyPPKhqE7Q[/ame] 
of her transformation into Yitzhak, at the end she/he says "Whiskey and cigarettes.....that's what every man should smell like." And I though, mmmmm, I know that kind of man. I remember that kind of man from the 50s when I was growing up. The "Mad Men" type of guy. So I was wondering...is there a whiskey and cigarettes FO out there somewhere? I know there are tobacco fragrances, but how about the whiskey? Is there some  FO out there that has that kind of feel? I think it might make a great soap.

Oh, and if you watched the video above, you'll be even more astonished to see that this is what she looks like in real life, outside the stage door after the show.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 22, 2014)

On the NG Reviews thread, the OP said:
Cognac and Cubans- my friend described this best when she said "this smells like a drunk man who's trying to cover up the booze smell with cologne"... Nuff said. 

That might be it.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 22, 2014)

I was also going to suggest NG's Cognac & Cubans. I haven't soaped it yet, but it smells nice OOB.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmm.......not sure drunk covering up with cologne is what I was looking for. lol More like a guy in a nice suit, with a highball in his hand and smokes in his pocket.  But I have to say that cognac and Cubans sounds intriguing. Thanks!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 23, 2014)

Cognac and Cubans doesn't smell smokey though. It smells like basic aftershave cologne. (I wrote the review about the drunk haha)..


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 23, 2014)

TVivian said:


> Cognac and Cubans doesn't smell smokey though. It smells like basic aftershave cologne. (I wrote the review about the drunk haha)..



It's not actually a smoky smell that I'm looking for, it's the smell of tobacco. So maybe this might still work, if I added something with a tobacco fragrance. And cheap drunk with aftershave is definitely not it! lol Sounds like this idea is turning into a project. If I could only get Yitzhak out of my head! Looks like I'm going to be ordering lots of little bottles again. Oh boy.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

I love love love ordering lots of little bottles. . Just got in 40 little bottles from Bitter Creek North. Then I smell them all and make notes! Then I smell them all again.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 23, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> I love love love ordering lots of little bottles. . Just got in 40 little bottles from Bitter Creek North. Then I smell them all and make notes! Then I smell them all again.




I'm a tiny bottle addict as well! I got tired of having full batches of a loser scent! And I do the same, smell and re-smell... It's as much of a hobby as the soap making itself! 

There are so many tobacco scents out there (I haven't tried any, but I want to now) so I'm sure you'll find just what you're looking for


----------



## Consuela (Dec 23, 2014)

I wondered if you could find a nice true rum /bay rum fo and Maybe mix that with tobacco fo? 

I don't know. Just throwing out a guess....


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 23, 2014)

TVivian said:


> Cognac and Cubans doesn't smell smokey though. It smells like basic aftershave cologne. (I wrote the review about the drunk haha)..



I have to agree with TVivian on this.  It's a very manly scent, but is really more reminiscent of a man's cologne (my husband says he thinks it smells just like Brut).  I was kind of hoping for a more complex, earthy scent with this FO, but it might appeal to some.  If you're interested in trying it out, I still have a 1 oz. tester that I'd be happy to send to you at my expense - just message me.  It's not a bad scent, just wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks SplendorSoaps for your offer, and everyone for your input. Sadly, the more I hear about Cognac and Cubans, the less it sounds like what I'm looking for. I think this is going to involve lots of sampling, combining, sniffing and channeling Yitzhak! lol Thanks for your help.


----------



## cerelife (Dec 23, 2014)

Elements Bath and Body makes a Whiskey Angel FO. I haven't soaped with it yet, but OOB it smells like vanilla to my nose - maybe the whiskey comes out in the soap?


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't know if this helps but I have blended two masculine scents with tobacco bay leaf from BB and they have both been my most popular soaps by far - male and female equally. It's a really nice scent.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 24, 2014)

I imagine some scents are harder than others, and probably more expensive to duplicate. So maybe they hope that vanilla is close enough? 

I used BBs Tobacco and Bay Leaf in a beer soap recently, and it did smell very nice, and was a good seller for me. That may be a good place to start.


----------

